# Best makeup for parties, fast to do!



## MasterGirl (Oct 18, 2017)

[video=youtube;6MyWHjZTkgk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MyWHjZTkgk&t=61s[/video]


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 20, 2018)

Great I love those looks.


----------



## toupeemoor (May 14, 2018)

I like the gold one.


----------



## makababy (Sep 8, 2018)

Love the ombre eyeliner


----------



## elizabethdparks0 (Jun 16, 2019)

I love the last one. More of these makeup inspirations please!


----------



## johnparkar (Apr 23, 2020)

Few interesting and easy face makeup tips for party, and these will surely work wonders on your face and make you look your best. Here are quick face makeup tips & tricks for party:

Apply a concealer on any skin flaws like dark circles, spots, scars or blemishes. Don't forget to blend it well. Women with dark skin tone should choose a beige tone concealer. If you have fair skin, you can choose natural tones of concealers. Try to apply it with a dry sponge instead of your fingers. Apply it evenly and smoothly.

After concealer, apply foundation evenly all over your face and neck. You can also mix the foundation with a little moisturizer during winters. This way your foundation will last longer, and will also prevents your skin from drying.

Apply face powder all over your face lightly. Face power helps your makeup to set in and also stay on for longer time. Don't forget to brush off any extra powder.

When applying eye makeup, you can simply apply powder eyeshadow as eyeliner with a wet eyeshadow brush. It will prevent the eyeliner from straying.


----------



## EvaWills89 (Nov 2, 2020)

I liked it, I think it will be easy to implement. But I think ombre eyeliner is no longer relevant, now still in the trend of monotony


----------



## AmberP (Nov 10, 2020)

This is very cool! Although I don't always get it right, even by instructions. I will definitely use it after quarantine.


----------

